# Tell us all about yourself/Speed conversation starters



## Moonchild23 (Aug 20, 2013)

It seems like a lot of people on here are just posting their contact info or asking for PMs without actually telling us about them.

Personally, I don't want to add people on Skype or facebook or anywhere if I'll never talk to them, and I won't know that until I know if we have something in common.

So, I propose everyone posts some random things about themselves to get started. It doesn't have to be themed (like your favorite music), or elaborate- just anything you want to share to give people an idea of if they _want_ to try and have a conversation with you in the first place.

Post the good, the bad, the bizarre, just something. I'll get us started...

I get really excited during storms. :boogie

I've been to Poland and Paris, France.

When I was little I thought gnomes put up posters and things inside the computer, and that's how technology worked.

Children are evil. Fact, not opinion. :sus

I enjoy Tolstoy's Earth porn immensely.

Mushrooms are disgusting but very pretty.

I would love to talk to people on here and actually develop real, lasting friendships, but I don't know how to start.

Now, it's your turn! Give us _all_ somewhere to start!


----------



## foreverawkward78 (Dec 21, 2013)

I hate working with the public, but I keep winding up in jobs in customer service. #peoplearestupid

I love animals. They're so much easier to bond with because they're genuine and non-judgmental.

I would love nothing more than to find a job with like-minded people. I'm sick and tired of sticking out like a sore thumb at work.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Like this, maybe later I'll post some stuff.


----------



## Jack Jackson (Dec 16, 2013)

I love football, WWE, reading, playing PS3 and computer games and I'm a little interested in UFC and cars.

I hate schoolwork, arrogant people, Justin Bieber, One Direction and Miley Cyrus.

I live in Malaysia and I've been to Singapore, US, UK, France, Hong Kong and Australia.

My favourite movies are the Hangover, Superbad, 21 Jump Street and the Dark Knight Rises.

I'm pretty lonely so I'd love to chat to people and make a few friends. My conversation skills aren't exactly the greatest so I'd love to meet people who can help me with that. I'm not very picky when it comes to friends so don't be scared of talking to me cuz I'm probably more scared of talking to you XD

Oh yeah I forgot. I'M AWESOMEEEEEE!!!!! ;DDDDDD


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

I love Autumn. I hate Spring. 

I've been to Amsterdam, Doha Qatar, and Scotland. I previously live in the Philippines but I live in England now.

When I was little, I want to grow up. Now I want to be young again.

I love Drawing, Photography, Cooking and more stuffs.

I can easily start a conversation online. I hate people who can't keep the conversation running. 

Oh one more thing. A lot of people I'm cheeky and sarcastic. Hello.


----------



## SpaceRanger (Oct 28, 2012)

I dance like a careless retard to music I like when no one else is around. I could probably see myself also doing this in the company of a close friend.

I'm a Nerdfighter, even though sometimes I do forget to be awesome.

I love typing on a typewriter. Maybe it's the hipster writer in me, but I love the simplicity. There are far fewer distractions - it's all business. 

I can make a galloping horse sound and a really cool moving robot sound with my mouth. Get me drunk enough and I may just provide you with some terrible moves to match. 

I love striped garments. Seriously. You should see my collection of striped socks. And I love cosmic shirts and sweaters. *hippie astronomer voice* We're all, like...one with the universe, man...

I will never outgrow Magic: the Gathering. 

Random thought that keeps me up at night: is a snowcone considered a food?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

I like musclecars. I appreciate all, but I am a GM guy.

I like tools, I probably have some I'll never use. I like working with my hands. I also like detroying things, when appropriate. Tim Allen is probably my favorite comedian/actor of all time. I grunt when I've got a power tool in hand.

I can't wait for things to break to fix them, or at least open it up to see what makes it tick.

I'm half geek. I grew up with a mother who loved Star Trek, although I feel I've now outgrown it (dislike a lot of it truthfully), I can still enjoy some good sci-fi stuff. I have on occasion ruined funny or nice things by bringing science in to disprove or explain it.

Movies and TV mostly action based. I love to see things blow up. I don't have a favorite movie, but in my top choices are Jurassic Park, The Terminator, and any 007 starring other than Roger Moore or Timothy Dalton (they both s*ck). Favorite TV show would be Home Improvement.

I'd rather have a book than an e-reader. I have used a hardcover to whack someone in the head who pushed me out of the way to get on the train first (they do have a practical side, y'know).

I hate summer, but like the beach. Heats make me uncomfortable. Love the winter, I can shovel snow in a tank top and not be cold - I have the best tan year round. The best weather however are those misty, overcast, cool days in the spring and fall.

Someone mentioned storms... when I was a child I'd sit in the porch and watch thunderstorms from the door. I still find lightning more fascinating than fireworks.

I seem to be the converse of many here. I don't do well in small groups or one-on-one, but large crowds do not bother me at all. I go concerts and ball games regularly.

Despite how it appears, I don't bite


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm a rockstar.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm mexican and I'm 18 hmm I'm a crazy guy... i love dancing to dubstep. I reached my goal in weight and i know Spanish. 
Hate lines..and people watching me lol..can't take compliments or I'll blush, i curse at times...


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm the most socially awkward person ever..in person and online. I'm a Big-time introvert.

I am a nerd+geek. I spend time studying 24/7 and have never made a "C" in a class in high school-uni, even in my hard classes. I keep up with world politics and other cultures. While on the other hand, I love video games and anime such as DBZ.

I can sometimes be a pervert.

I'm multilingual. I know Spanish, Arabic (learning), and English. I plan to learn Russian, Brazilian Portuguese,& Pashto before I die. Maybe Japanese & Swahili too.

I listen to all kinds of music. From New Age (Modern-time classical music), to Foreign, to Rock, to Electronic/Dubstep, to Rap.

I want a career that involves me traveling abroad and spying on other countries. I want to join the fight for War on Terrorism


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

I am 1/2 carribean and 1/2 Latin American. 

My love for animations is out of this world( not only anime !)

I like to talk Spanish more than English since it is my first language( and it sounds more romantic than English.)

I like watching Classic Hollywood cinema. 

And last but not least, I like visual kei.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Bluestar29 said:


> I am 1/2 carribean and 1/2 Latin American.
> 
> My love for animations is out of this world( not only anime !)
> 
> ...


Tienes razón :yes.


----------



## Kusari (Nov 4, 2013)

I like anime and manga, but mainly just watch anime. Some of my favourite anime are One Piece, Sword Art Online, Darker than Black, Durarara!! and Beelzebub.

I like playing games.

I like to read.

I like listening to music such as Electronic, Dance, Rock, Pop and Rap.

I like to sing when no one is around.



SpaceRanger said:


> Random thought that keeps me up at night: is a snowcone considered a food?


Damn, same here. When a random question pops up in my head, I just need to go research about it on my phone because I'm curious. Question after question, they keep me up at night. :time


----------



## SpaceRanger (Oct 28, 2012)

Kusari said:


> I like anime and manga, but mainly just watch anime. Some of my favourite anime are One Piece, Sword Art Online, Darker than Black, Durarara!! and Beelzebub.
> 
> I like playing games.
> 
> ...


Anime, electronic and rap music, singing when no one else is around... We should totally be friends.


----------



## Kusari (Nov 4, 2013)

SpaceRanger said:


> Anime, electronic and rap music, singing when no one else is around... We should totally be friends.


That will be great. :yes


----------



## caveofmystery (Nov 1, 2013)

I stay up late, wake up ten minutes before leaving of bus and prepare myself in hurry xd

I drink ca. 5 cups of tea a day 

I listen to rap ;D

My neigbours are always annoyed by loud music from my speakers xd

People find me awkward but I dont know why o_o


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Bluestar29 said:


> I like to talk Spanish more than English since it is my first language( and it sounds more romantic than English.)





ratherunique11 said:


> Tienes razón :yes.


 Yo estoy de acuerdo tambien.


----------



## Moonchild23 (Aug 20, 2013)

SpaceRanger said:


> We should totally be friends.


^That right there is what we're all looking for, great start everyone! Hopefully you're all thinking "Hey, I could actually speak to that random stranger" about at least one random stranger. Keep it up, folks!:high5


----------



## SpaceRanger (Oct 28, 2012)

Moonchild23 said:


> ^That right there is what we're all looking for, great start everyone! Hopefully you're all thinking "Hey, I could actually speak to that random stranger" about at least one random stranger. Keep it up, folks!:high5


Well I'm glad the party is starting.


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE (Jul 27, 2013)

Ok might as well share. 

I'm really into gaming especially on PC; I've got 153 games in my steam library x_x. I enjoy reading especially Disc world books. My favorite film is probably The Dark knight. I read batman comics now and then. I also maintain a gmod server for a friend. I'm fairly chatty on Skype and tend to reply pretty quick since I've got nothing better to do xD. Guess that's about it :/


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

What a great thread, I so often see threads concerning people wanting contacts on skype or facebook adds, but no other information that would even indicate these people have anything to talk about, one of the reasons I don't really post in such threads. 


Some things about me: 

I can create a very long and deep conversation about almost anything.

I have no interest in cars, and have not nor intend to watch any of the fast and furious films. 

I work out with weights and like to run and walk in warmer weather, but have no interest in discussing workout plans, supplements, vitamins, etc that I see other guys often enjoy discussing

I like watching football, basketball, and hockey, and root for my respective teams (Jets, Knicks, Rangers) but during a recent period of self reflection I've decided to not emotionally invest myself so much in such things, it does more harm than good I've noticed. 

I daydream often

I Have a dry but lively sense of humor, but can't stand the vast majority of current comedy films.

I'm quick to question common behaviors people do but never think about why they do them; I've also been known to air my frustrations about various things in a most comically-critical manner. 

I like to read, but don't really get into current material on the fiction front, I'm on something of a 1-2 century delay on that front.

I like doing artistic things, drawing, painting, editing photos, things of this sort. 

I'm into genealogy and history, I often find myself doing random reading or research on the net on a whim. 

I love being outdoors, the smell of fresh air, and the air that smells unique to each season and time of year has the uncanny ability to put me in a better mood. And I like going on mini-semi-wilderness adventures. 

I like talking about issues of controversy, and being involved in debates.


----------



## hachiman115 (Jan 2, 2014)

I am very socially awkward.

I like anime some of my favorites include sword art online, high school of the dead, kenichi, and heaven's lost property. I read manga also.

My two favorite tv shows are it's always sunny in philadelphia and buffy the vampire slayer.

I like horror movies. And scary things.

I like playing games and my favorite games include the last of us, persona 3 & 4, catherine, pokemon, naruto storm series, dbz tenkaichi 3, and resident evil 4 or any horror themed video game.

I like reading the walking dead comics more than watching the show.

I wish to travel one day around the U.S. and to foreign places.

I don't like sports and I'm not big on cars.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I am cool guy


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi there! I suppose I'll join in.

I'm new to SAS and just happened upon it. I love it so far as I'm actually completely comfortable here (so far.)

I love writing. Usually it's experimental stuff focused on description.

I love reading as well. I read everything and anything, currently I'm reading the Sherlock Holmes series.

I have astigmatism and I can't look at the stars! Just becomes a blur when I try.

I'm interested in psychology and neuroscience, and I'm thinking of becoming a psychologist but I'm uncertain. 8 to 12 years of schooling doesn't sound fun. Finally being eligible for a career when I'm 26, but then residency and fellowship to factor in...god, so stressful. 

I play lots of games. Telltale's The Walking Dead, Bioshock Infinite, etc. 

I love nature and I go camping often.

I'm learning Irish and Ancient Irish because that's my genealogy, plus it's a dying language.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

ratherunique11 said:


> I'm the most socially awkward person ever..in person and online. I'm a Big-time introvert.
> 
> I am a nerd+geek. I spend time studying 24/7 and have never made a "C" in a class in high school-uni, even in my hard classes. I keep up with world politics and other cultures. While on the other hand, I love video games and anime such as DBZ.
> 
> ...


oh God not you!

BTW,C.?.A. don't pay good! :b


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I like debating and philosophy and like the jack I can get deep about any subject.
I am an extrovert in sheeps clothing. I used to have social anxiety. Now I have anhedonia, sort of. Maybe it's just ADD and anger.
I have trouble articulating how everyone is wronger.
I like college radio and I have found lots of great music from there, like Nathan Fake.
I get restless and bored easily but I am afraid of intimacy anymore when there are people who like the same things I get paranoid.
That is a big problem because the people who know me whom I am supposed to trust I fear could be an unknown trying to trick me and play cruel jokes. I am a purely benevelent trixter.
I am deeply cynical and religious.
I go to AA as a social outlet, and it's often very boring. I am supposed to write my fears. I often feel that I don't have any, because I have always believed everything ends. (implied goodness)
I am afraid of the inbetween part, but not so, because I am in God's hands.
I am a pseron of extremes, and live in the dark and light simultaneously, partly why it is hard to talk about myself.
I feel that I am stuck in a small, oppressive town. I hope to tear Lamb's butt some day.
I am still angry at Dad.
I am hypercritical but also not, and I laugh at/with people I love and belittle.
I am interesting because I try to hard to be interesting and not. Bluntness is the juice. I feel it was taken from me with the gossip. The sense of self is unsecured.
There is only a time and a place in this space in a time and a splice.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I've been married twice, and divorced twice. Both times I caught my wife cheating.

I have three kids, 13, 10 and 10 (twins). They are my whole world.

I'm trying very hard to get over my trust issues and fear of abandonment. My gf committed suicide two years ago, and that changed me, it changed who I am, forever. I witnessed her suicide. I have PTSD, flashbacks, nightmares and night tremors. I also have a whole lot of guilt about it.

I used to be very different, more outgoing, in high school. I had a lot of friends and I went out a lot. I seem to be living this SAD stuff in reverse. The older I get the more anxiety I get.

I used to do a LOT of drugs, but I haven't touched them in years.

I like to read. Tom Clancy, David Baldacci, Stephen King.

I like to go fishing. By myself.

I love the beach. I could live on the beach.

I like cold, rainy weather, and thunderstorms. Weird, I know.

I love football and baseball. I take my kids to lots of baseball games, although my anxiety is usually pretty bad.

Favorite shows right now are Homeland and Girls.

I love crawfish boils and barbeque.

I'm a pretty cynical person, but I'm trying to change that.


----------

